# What's with people always asking to use an auxiliary cord?



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't keep an auxiliary cord because I have blutooth, and I also don't really care to have a bunch of people blasting their music in my car. People start to complain that I don't have an aux cord, so I offer to turn on a station that they would like. One guy even asked if I program his phone to my blutooth when he only had a 7 minute ride. What the hell is wrong with people? Can't they go 5-10 minutes without listening to their music?


----------



## UberRalph (Aug 13, 2015)

Lol! A lot more recently. 
Pax: "Can I use the aux?"
Me: "Sorry I use Bluetooth"
Pax: "can I connect to your Bluetooth?" 
Me: looks at GPS, destination 4 mins away.. "dude it's not that far just chill" 
F these youngsters and their entitled ways


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KenM66 said:


> I don't keep an auxiliary cord because I have blutooth, and I also don't really care to have a bunch of people blasting their music in my car. People start to complain that I don't have an aux cord, so I offer to turn on a station that they would like. One guy even asked if I program his phone to my blutooth when he only had a 7 minute ride. What the hell is wrong with people? Can't they go 5-10 minutes without listening to their music?


Tell them no.
I always tell them Uber was supposed to send me one in the welcome kit that I never got.
Shuts them up quick.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Whatever entitlements Uber plants into the minds of these $3.00 minimum fare Rider's,I ALWAYS TWIST BACK ONTO UBER.
it's the least I can do.


----------



## johnny pastrami (Sep 18, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Tell them no.
> I always tell them Uber was supposed to send me one in the welcome kit that I never got.
> Shuts them up quick.


Lol. I tell them the same.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

I had one young drunk woman who would not shut up about it the whole ride. 
She asked and was like, "How can you not have an auxiliary cord?" I explained that I just don't need it. She was saying I really should have one for people. Their topic of discussion changed and then when it got quiet again she forgot the conversation we just had and said...

"So, can I use your auxiliary cord?" 
The other 3 in the car said,"There's no auxiliary cord!" All in unison. She started complaining again.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I don't get it. Is there an incompatibility between having an auxiliary cord and using Bluetooth?


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just get a $2 6' aux cord and let them use it already. You still have the volume control.


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I don't get it. Is there an incompatibility between having an auxiliary cord and using Bluetooth?


No, but if you have Bluetooth you really have no need for an auxiliary cord for your device. The last thing I want is more cords getting tangled up between phone and gps chargers.

It's just forward and rude for people to ask if you can program their devices to your speakers when they are in your car for one ride. It takes time and distracts your driving for one, then you need to go back and remove their devices from yoyr settings when they get out, and it's just totally unnecessary. It's a short ride usually, and I allow them to request stations. It's not their party bus are carpooling servive.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Tell them no.
> I always tell them Uber was supposed to send me one in the welcome kit that I never got.
> Shuts them up quick.


Just sent it FedEx to ya.


----------



## johnny pastrami (Sep 18, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Just get a $2 6' aux cord and let them use it already. You still have the column control.


Why? If they want to hear their music, they should bring it.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

I had an idiot pax text me on the way to pick him up to ask if I had an aux cord. The only reason I didn't cancel on his ass was because it was an xl at 2.8 surge.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

KenM66 said:


> No, but if you have Bluetooth you really have no need for an auxiliary cord for your device. The last thing I want is more cords getting tangled up between phone and gps chargers.
> 
> It's just forward and rude for people to ask if you can program their devices to your speakers when they are in your car for one ride. It takes time and distracts your driving for one, then you need to go back and remove their devices from yoyr settings when they get out, and it's just totally unnecessary. It's a short ride usually, and I allow them to request stations. It's not their party bus are carpooling servive.


 Wait, wouldn't offering an AUX cord eliminate the desire by riders to program their devices to your Bluetooth?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KenM66 said:


> I had one young drunk woman who would not shut up about it the whole ride.
> She asked and was like, "How can you not have an auxiliary cord?" I explained that I just don't need it. She was saying I really should have one for people. Their topic of discussion changed and then when it got quiet again she forgot the conversation we just had and said...
> 
> "So, can I use your auxiliary cord?"
> The other 3 in the car said,"There's no auxiliary cord!" All in unison. She started complaining again.


Keep a cord in a tight little knot in center console. Hopefully ,ride will be over before drunk untangles it.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

On both lyft & uber, I've never been tipped by an aux cord requester.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> On both lyft & uber, I've never been tipped by an aux cord requester.


Usually $3.00 rides with bad Ratings.
Not worth doing for any reasons.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Just get a $2 6' aux cord and let them use it already. You still have the column control.


Lol ridiculous. I am not going to listen to someone elses crappy music. I simply tell passengers I have had a long day so we are going to listen to the radio.

Are you one of those mints bottled water and aux cord drivers? Sad...



Agent99 said:


> Wait, wouldn't using an AUX cord eliminate the need to program devices to your Bluetooth?


The idea of bluetooth is you program your phone only once and then do not need to program it or plug it in again. No wires. Everytime you get in your car you can play music from your phone. Easy


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I just about had it with people asking for the aux cord for a non surge short ride. I have a broken aux cord and I let them try to "fix" it on the ride. It's usually silent because its a short ride. Then I blame the previous passengers for breaking it. 
For the longer or surge rides I swap it with the working aux cord. 
I used to let anyone use the aux cord but I grew tired of people blasting music and not tipping. 
And if anyone touches the volume without asking for permission, I then play Barry Manilow on full blast.


----------



## bluetrainwreck (Sep 30, 2016)

Nothing wrong with letting people play their music. So what if its a short ride and they don't tip? You're a winner.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

70-80% less than a cab = no perks.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

bluetrainwreck said:


> Nothing wrong with letting people play their music. So what if its a short ride and they don't tip? You're a winner.


The fact you have to endure it if it is terrible. Amazing how desperate people are to raise their rating (not talking about you specifically)


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Just get a $2 6' aux cord and let them use it already. You still have the column control.


no


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I just about had it with people asking for the aux cord for a non surge short ride. I have a broken aux cord and I let them try to "fix" it on the ride. It's usually silent because its a short ride. Then I blame the previous passengers for breaking it.
> For the longer or surge rides I swap it with the working aux cord.
> I used to let anyone use the aux cord but I grew tired of people blasting music and not tipping.
> And if anyone touches the volume without asking for permission, I then play Barry Manilow on full blast.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> On both lyft & uber, I've never been tipped by an aux cord requester.


You have to know your demographics in this gig.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:*


KenM66 said:


> Can't they go 5-10 minutes without listening to their music?


*A:* No.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Just spotted a niche music market opportunity - the "Two Block Tune".


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

UberAnt39 said:


> Just get a $2 6' aux cord and let them use it already.


 no, I won't!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

If you do then let them use it. If not then it's a different story


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> And if anyone touches the volume without asking for permission, I then play Barry Manilow on full blast.


That's assault, bro!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I tell them some assholes used their own and it was dirty and broke my plug and uber wouldn't honor my damage report. Makes them start about uber and not me


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I then play Barry Manilow on full blast.


I LOVE Barry. Copa, Copa Cabana...music and passion were always the fashion.......at the copa, don't fall in love.

WTH?

Guys and gals, Uber's policy is no weapons on board.
I always carry an AUX cord. Why? To be used as a garrote and strangle someone. Only in self defense of course. You could also wrap it around your fingers so the tips jut out of your hands and poke someone's eyes with it.


----------



## Josip Sagdiyev (Sep 3, 2016)

I just tell them that someone stole it and I havent bought another one. They dont bother me about it after that.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I LOVE Barry. Copa, Copa Cabana...music and passion were always the fashion.......at the copa, don't fall in love.
> 
> WTH?
> 
> ...


You've just convinced me that you're the real deal, Tr4vis/Travis.
Not the aux cord meanness; only a real jerk can quote Barry Manilow.
What next - Peter Allen? He was Bicoastal, IIRC.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I had one this morning. 1.7x but a short ride. No I don't have an aux cord, someone swiped it last week. Why can't you play ____? Because I don't own the radio station. 

Even those who don't ask I've had a group where one takes control of the radio and them crank it up. Funny how even after most of he ride of me turning it down with the steering controls they don't get how it sounded good a minute ago and now it's too low again.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Suggested playlist for these types of pax ; just one - Jethro Tull "Thick As a Brick".


----------



## Duber12 (Dec 18, 2015)

Luckily my car is 12 years old and doesn't have an AUX outlet. The next car will has an AUX outlet, but I will tell them the outlet is broken.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

After reading this thread, I'm convinced that you guys could teach Uber a hellava lot about Creative Lying.
Now, how about developing a talking Aux cord that when grabbed by a pax gives a canned response, like say "Thanks for reaching out"?


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

It's flat-out a sense of entitlement. If they have their own aux cord I have been known to let them use it. However I believe that this occurs because of the expectations that you were his set. Limousine service at bus fare rates.


----------



## Lilmsmisses (Aug 25, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> 70-80% less than a cab = no perks.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

I threw away my aux cord because all the music cranked up are either mariachi music or rap music. I dont hate those kind music, but when people try to deliberately assault my eardrums, it becomes personal.


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> I don't keep an auxiliary cord because I have blutooth, and I also don't really care to have a bunch of people blasting their music in my car. People start to complain that I don't have an aux cord, so I offer to turn on a station that they would like. One guy even asked if I program his phone to my blutooth when he only had a 7 minute ride. What the hell is wrong with people? Can't they go 5-10 minutes without listening to their music?


Hmm, different strokes for different folks, I guess. I actually encourage pax to use my aux cord, although few take up the offer. Gives me a chance to hear something new or different, and I've actually been introduced to three or four bands exactly this way.

But most people seem to like whatever I have on (chill tracks from various genres) so, as I say, the aux cord goes unused except by me (no bluetooth and I can't stand the radio).


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

NFIH said:


> Gives me a chance to hear something new or different, and I've actually been introduced to three or four bands exactly this way


Pretty lame way to find new music. Uber app has music built in pandora to find new songs.

You may have found 3 or 4 new bands but I can only imagine how much terrible crap you listened to on the way. I drive better and am more comfortable with my own music. Then Pax ask me the name of the music I play.


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Pretty lame way to find new music. Uber app has music built in pandora to find new songs.
> 
> You may have found 3 or 4 new bands but I can only imagine how much terrible crap you listened to on the way. I drive better and am more comfortable with my own music. Then Pax ask me the name of the music I play.


LoL, salty! Obviously, I don't *use* it to find new music, but if it happens, it happens.

People's tastes are all over the place and God knows not everyone will like what you like. So what's the harm in letting them listen to whatever they want for the few minutes they'll be in your car?


----------



## loinchop (Jun 16, 2016)

I love it when Pax use the aux cord, means I don't have to talk to them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lowestformofwit said:


> After reading this thread, I'm convinced that you guys could teach Uber a hellava lot about Creative Lying.
> Now, how about developing a talking Aux cord that when grabbed by a pax gives a canned response, like say "Thanks for reaching out"?


I'm pretty sure uber wrote the book on creative lying.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm pretty sure uber wrote the book on creative lying.


It's a work in progress; don't rush in for the first edition.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

NFIH said:


> LoL, salty! Obviously, I don't *use* it to find new music, but if it happens, it happens.
> 
> People's tastes are all over the place and God knows not everyone will like what you like. So what's the harm in letting them listen to whatever they want for the few minutes they'll be in your car?


To each their own I suppose. I was just defending the OP who said he doesnt feel compelled to give his aux cord. I am sure you give mints and bottled water too.


----------



## Remy Hendra (Nov 18, 2014)

It takes time to setup bluetooth on pairing mode and my car has to be in park mode. I have sirius xm and tell them to browse the channel if they want but they're not getting their phones hoooked up in my car.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I LOVE Barry. Copa, Copa Cabana...music and passion were always the fashion.......at the copa, don't fall in love.
> 
> WTH?
> 
> ...


You and I might like it, but a drunk 20 year old kid will be begging to get out of the car when Barry Manilow starts playing loud.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Josip Sagdiyev said:


> I just tell them that someone stole it and I havent bought another one. They dont bother me about it after that.


I do the same. I use to let them use mine but it's always x rated hip hop which I'm just not into. It gets them all riled up making even a short ride long!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Me, I just mute the sound altogether when a pax gets in. It saves me from insults against my musical taste, and odds are they'll never bring up music if they don't hear it.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

NFIH said:


> Hmm, different strokes for different folks, I guess. I actually encourage pax to use my aux cord, although few take up the offer. Gives me a chance to hear something new or different, and I've actually been introduced to three or four bands exactly this way.
> 
> But most people seem to like whatever I have on (chill tracks from various genres) so, as I say, the aux cord goes unused except by me (no bluetooth and I can't stand the radio).


Same


----------



## zim4952 (Oct 11, 2016)

I really don't see what the big deal is...like you said it's only a 4 minute ride let them have fun! I always let them use it if they ask. People need to lighten up a little and have fun with the pax!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

One guy told me he had to wait until surge went away and he got me without surge. He also asked me for auxiliary. I gave 1 stars to him. He told me he would give me 5 stars as if he was afraid of getting lower stars as he is used to.


----------



## or4cl3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Exactly, my car, my music. Sit back, stfu and let me drive you to your destination. The end.


----------



## ahamedkh (Jun 5, 2015)

I saw this thread posted on Facebook. So I could not help but log in to reply to this. Back in my Uber days, one guy asked for my aux cord while I was listening to music. My taste in music is pretty good, none of my pax ever requested for an aux cords from me because all of them seems to enjoy my own library.

This guy asks for the cord, I was a bit taken aback but I gave it to him. He takes it and starts playing God awful Gangsta rap for that entire 30 minute ride.

So I knew exactly what to do for anyone who might want it again. I took a cheap aux cord, cut one end of of it and soldered it to a 12V(ve+) by pass and grounded the other one. Instant blowout for anyone who ever asked for my aux cord. I think with my last count I managed to burn 21 phones before I quit 4 months ago.

I am sure they will never ask for an aux cord again from another soul. Happy ubering!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Man oh man what some people will do to try not to lose a job driving for peanuts...12 years in a cab I never have to give out any water or treats and I refuse to buy an aux cord.....don't like it?..get out and take your "5 stars" and kick rocks I don't have to worry about ratings


----------



## or4cl3 (Jun 22, 2016)

EXACTLY...BS 5 star system is being taken for granted. god damned entitled riders.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> I had one young drunk woman who would not shut up about it the whole ride.
> She asked and was like, "How can you not have an auxiliary cord?" I explained that I just don't need it. She was saying I really should have one for people. Their topic of discussion changed and then when it got quiet again she forgot the conversation we just had and said...
> 
> "So, can I use your auxiliary cord?"
> The other 3 in the car said,"There's no auxiliary cord!" All in unison. She started complaining again.


I can only imagine how it went down.

*"WAT?! U DONT HAS & AUX CoRD?!! OMGwtfloL.."*

I just tell most pax that my cord keeps getting stolen. They show sympathy and shuts them up quickly without whining.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

ahamedkh said:


> I saw this thread posted on Facebook. So I could not help but log in to reply to this. Back in my Uber days, one guy asked for my aux cord while I was listening to music. My taste in music is pretty good, none of my pax ever requested for an aux cords from me because all of them seems to enjoy my own library.
> 
> This guy asks for the cord, I was a bit taken aback but I gave it to him. He takes it and starts playing God awful Gangsta rap for that entire 30 minute ride.
> 
> ...


Where is the power source for the aux cord of death?
I want an aux cord that would disable a phone. I'd give that to the entitled a holes that rudely ask for it. 
Best part, I can't get a 1 star because their phone is destroyed.


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> To each their own I suppose. I was just defending the OP who said he doesnt feel compelled to give his aux cord. I am sure you give mints and bottled water too.


Yes, chacun son gout, indeed. I don't have mints or water. Just an aux cord because I use it myself. So I share it, no big deal.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Answer is 5$ cash upfront, Quite ride from now on .... ( worked 100% )


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

when a customer, asks for aux cord, i say no and turn this on.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

ahamedkh said:


> I saw this thread posted on Facebook. So I could not help but log in to reply to this. Back in my Uber days, one guy asked for my aux cord while I was listening to music. My taste in music is pretty good, none of my pax ever requested for an aux cords from me because all of them seems to enjoy my own library.
> 
> This guy asks for the cord, I was a bit taken aback but I gave it to him. He takes it and starts playing God awful Gangsta rap for that entire 30 minute ride.
> 
> ...


LOL LOL


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> I don't keep an auxiliary cord because I have blutooth, and I also don't really care to have a bunch of people blasting their music in my car. People start to complain that I don't have an aux cord, so I offer to turn on a station that they would like. One guy even asked if I program his phone to my blutooth when he only had a 7 minute ride. What the hell is wrong with people? Can't they go 5-10 minutes without listening to their music?


It's called customer service, in my opinion. And, I can sit there as long as they want reading my manual so I can program their phone to my bluetooth as long as "the meter is running". It beats dropping the pax off after a silent ride and waiting/hoping the U has another pax all lined up for me.


----------



## milkman (Jun 6, 2016)

I don't do aux cords anymore. If they want music use the Uber feature in Pandora. Other than that I prefer my slow chill music when I'm driving.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

bluetrainwreck said:


> Nothing wrong with letting people play their music.


Depends on the music. There is some music you can't pay me to listen to.


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Just sent it FedEx to ya.


It would look better with a rate increase......


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I love when entitled drivers call riders entitled. All I see in this post is a bunch of hypocritical thinkers.


----------



## jdjd (Jan 19, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Even those who don't ask *I've had a group where one takes control of the radio and them crank it up. * Funny how even after most of he ride of me turning it down with the steering controls they don't get how it sounded good a minute ago and now it's too low again.


You should get Taxi Cage, so those youngins cannot touch the radio


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

zim4952 said:


> I really don't see what the big deal is...like you said it's only a 4 minute ride let them have fun! I always let them use it if they ask. People need to lighten up a little and have fun with the pax!


You are free to give them your cord but


Uberdude1267 said:


> It's called customer service, in my opinion. And, I can sit there as long as they want reading my manual so I can program their phone to my bluetooth as long as "the meter is running". It beats dropping the pax off after a silent ride and waiting/hoping the U has another pax all lined up for me.


The meter running is worthless in Uber. I drop them off as soon as I can so I can get the next one.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I was told by a passenger that having an aux cord was a way to get more requests.?.? That's not how this works. That's not how any of this works.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

jdjd said:


> You should get Taxi Cage, so those youngins cannot touch the radio
> 
> View attachment 68252


Wouldn't work when the person is in the front seat.


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You are free to give them your cord but
> 
> The meter running is worthless in Uber. I drop them off as soon as I can so I can get the next one.


Am I missing something? Part of Uber billing is based on time for the trip. As soon as you drop them off, you don't know when the next one is coming. It might be right away or not. So that could be unbillable time.


----------



## Mr Ocasio (Aug 9, 2016)

I always tell them last passenger broke it. My phone charger is stolen everyday by the previoys pax tobthebone that asks to use it


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Mr Ocasio said:


> I always tell them last passenger broke it. My phone charger is stolen everyday by the previoys pax tobthebone that asks to use it


I tell them it was stolen & I need to stop @ Target & get another. Sympathy always wins!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uberdude1267 said:


> Am I missing something? Part of Uber billing is based on time for the trip. As soon as you drop them off, you don't know when the next one is coming. It might be right away or not. So that could be unbillable time.


15-30 cents a minute. It takes at most two minutes to pair a blue tooth. You arent making bank by giving your aux cord away.

The money is in fares with good mileage.


----------



## Uberdude1267 (Sep 21, 2016)

Got it, you're right. 
But I will pass them the cord at least and grin and bear it if I don't like their music. I'm one of those anal about my rating (currently 5.0 but only 25 - 35 trips thus far).


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

KenM66 said:


> I don't keep an auxiliary cord because I have blutooth, and I also don't really care to have a bunch of people blasting their music in my car. People start to complain that I don't have an aux cord, so I offer to turn on a station that they would like. One guy even asked if I program his phone to my blutooth when he only had a 7 minute ride. What the hell is wrong with people? Can't they go 5-10 minutes without listening to their music?


My standard reply, "Ah damn dude. I used to have an Ox Cord till about ten minutes ago. Last rider stole it...I think the sumbitch also took my last bottled water and the USB charger. Maybe if I make enough tips tonight I'll be able to replace them."

That was four years ago. You think those cords have been replaced yet?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

No audio for passengers, unless I'm taking them on a 50+ mile road trip. Or, if they specifically ask for music . In that case, I have xm. Which station would like? That satisfies the over 40 crowd. If they want Pandora or Spotify I give em an aux cord. But honestly, if they're that dialed in and need constant music, then they usually have ear buds. 

How can you guys stand these Uber nitwits? The must-have-my-own-crappy-music types are either completely antisocial, or, they cannot be left alone with their own thoughts and must have tunes. You're driving people for short 10 minute trips most of the time. 

Just tell them sit quietly and look out the window.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have so many other things to fight about. I don't want them registering their device to my bluetooth so it's easier to have an aux cord. Let them play what they want, I control the volume dial, then it distracts them from being more annoying.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Pretty lame way to find new music. Uber app has music built in pandora to find new songs.
> 
> You may have found 3 or 4 new bands but I can only imagine how much terrible crap you listened to on the way. I drive better and am more comfortable with my own music. Then Pax ask me the name of the music I play.


Do you rent your phone off Uber or just pay for an unlimited data plan?


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Don't work nights and problem sovled.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have so many other things to fight about. I don't want them registering their device to my bluetooth so it's easier to have an aux cord. Let them play what they want, I control the volume dial, then it distracts them from being more annoying.


I have an aux cord but haven't used it yet, I use a BT dongle that I plug into the aux port as needed and they can pair to that. It forgets them as soon as they get out, kinda like I do.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Can you ask public bus driver for aux cord or charger?

How many drivers here received a cash tip for providing aux cord and/or charger? This is equivalent to the limousine service, who normally gets 15-20 percent tip on top of the fare.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

I don't do Pool or Line, I'm not gonna be their bus driver.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Do you rent your phone off Uber or just pay for an unlimited data plan?


16 gigs is plenty for me fsmily plan


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> 16 gigs is plenty for me fsmily plan


4Gb is plenty for me. Can't believe you pay for that much data just to keep pax happy. Sad.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Stan07 said:


> Can you ask public bus driver for aux cord or charger?
> 
> How many drivers here received a cash tip for providing aux cord and/or charger? This is equivalent to the limousine service, who normally gets 15-20 percent tip on top of the fare.


I have a limo driver I take home once in a while. Some days he does great, others suck. The service takes a huge cut, he relies very heavily on tips and some riders don't pony up. $400 on Sat., $40 on Sunday. You can never tell how it's going to go but on average it's ok, just a little better than Uber but you have more crap to put up with.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Lol ridiculous. I am not going to listen to someone elses crappy music. I simply tell passengers I have had a long day so we are going to listen to the radio.
> 
> Are you one of those mints bottled water and aux cord drivers? Sad...
> 
> The idea of bluetooth is you program your phone only once and then do not need to program it or plug it in again. No wires. Everytime you get in your car you can play music from your phone. Easy


SO? It's their crappy music they want to listen to, not yours.....to blue tooth theirs, they need to program their phone.....not gonna happen


----------



## jfm182 (Oct 9, 2016)

Uberdude1267 said:


> Am I missing something? Part of Uber billing is based on time for the trip. As soon as you drop them off, you don't know when the next one is coming. It might be right away or not. So that could be unbillable time.


12 cents a minute man. I take my chances and save the time. You never know when are you going to get a ping right away.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

They're should be a way to charge for extras, like aux cords, gum, water, luggage hauling.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> 4Gb is plenty for me. Can't believe you pay for that much data just to keep pax happy. Sad.


Reading is not your strength eh? I said I have a 16 gig family plan. That includes wife and kids. But yeah cute of you to give Pax aux cord. Do you wipe for them too.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Poopy54 said:


> SO? It's their crappy music they want to listen to, not yours.....to blue tooth theirs, they need to program their phone.....not gonna happen


I dont use blue tooth i was explaining how it works to another poster.


----------



## uberdude73 (Aug 24, 2016)

I don't offer aux. They get to listen to what I'm playing. Either talk radio or country music. I tend to pick up a lot of pax flying in from California, so they must love hearing Hillary be destroyed. LMAO


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

jdjd said:


> You should get Taxi Cage, so those youngins cannot touch the radio
> 
> View attachment 68252


 Not good enough, sorry.
Will be difficult to mount the full width AV unit, once Uber "suggests" music vids "get you more rides".


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> I don't keep an auxiliary cord because I have blutooth, and I also don't really care to have a bunch of people blasting their music in my car. People start to complain that I don't have an aux cord, so I offer to turn on a station that they would like. One guy even asked if I program his phone to my blutooth when he only had a 7 minute ride. What the hell is wrong with people? Can't they go 5-10 minutes without listening to their music?


Never allow file transfer from any device to your device/stereo a lot of pirated music contains viruses


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

No aux cord but if im taking them to a concert I hit my music app and play whoever their going to see, it blows they're mind and keeps them from adking me stupid crap, also has an unexpected 100% tip rate so far.

Crap! Did I say tip? No tip needed!

Btw Mandy Is my favorite Barry tune.


----------



## UnixHead (Aug 21, 2014)

UberRalph said:


> Lol! A lot more recently.
> Pax: "Can I use the aux?"
> Me: "Sorry I use Bluetooth"
> Pax: "can I connect to your Bluetooth?"
> ...


Alert: The only time I let someone use my aux port, dudes phone dropped some kind of virus that locked up my Sirius/XM radio afterward, to the point it would not finish the startup boot. Nothing the dealer could do but replace the entire radio. With labor it cost me $200.00. Ever since then I've told the few pax that ask for one "Sorry. the Aux ports broken." !!


----------



## Diesel Driver (Feb 23, 2016)

I never have music on when people get in the car because I like to talk to them. It makes the time go much faster and you sometimes get very interesting passengers. Last week I had a guy who was on his way to his job in Antarctica. He's been doing it for 13 years now. Another time had an independent movie producer (she produced Winter Bone) who told me about her next project.

When the music is on, the conversation usually stops, and you can miss out on something special. So when asked for a aux cord, I tell them I don't have one, even though I do.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

The under 10 min rides always seem to be the most high maintenance. I have Bluetooth but I also keep an aux plugged in. I'll offer aux cord and chargers to my longer select rides over 30 minutes.


----------



## MetalVan (Jan 16, 2016)

Most rides in this town are short enough I can handle whatever music they want to play. I got a premium super girthy 12" cord that only works from the front seat. If there's a big group, they spend the whole time playing DJ and not listening to music. If it's a long trip, they're putting for it anyway. During slow times I just keep it put away. No one asks on they're way to school they just use headphones. No one brings headphones going out at night, so that's when they ask.
But I keep about a 40% acceptance rating anyway so...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I drive from 4am to about 10 some days...during that time, nobody wants to listen to anything lol


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

NO AUX CORD FOR YOU!!!!!!

I let them use mine twice in the very beginning of my Uber career and both time they were blasting obscene Hip-hop music trying to blow out my speakers.
Riders have asked a few times since, but never again!


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I love when entitled drivers call riders entitled. All I see in this post is a bunch of hypocritical thinkers.


Oh UberLou...how i've missed your awkwardness on here. Am I still on your block list?


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> I had an idiot pax text me on the way to pick him up to ask if I had an aux cord. The only reason I didn't cancel on his ass was because it was an xl at 2.8 surge.


I wouldn't even answer the text.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

tee hee said:


> when a customer, asks for aux cord, i say no and turn this on.


I no longer can listen to that song.. My ears are bleeding!


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Uber gives away aux cords free to drivers. I already got two from them including today because my last one had issues.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Keep a cord in a tight little knot in center console. Hopefully ,ride will be over before drunk untangles it.


I like this one. Have an extra long cord knotted up into a ball, let the pax occupy their tiny brain untying it. Upon finally unraveling it, the pax discovers the very center has been snipped. "Aw shucks, the previous passenger must've done that! Once I get some tips, I'll buy a new one."


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Want to thwart the aux cable issue?

Instal a fake usb port. Connect it to that. Strange that it doesnt work. Oh well.....looks lime you're stuck with my polka music.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> I had one this morning. 1.7x but a short ride. No I don't have an aux cord, someone swiped it last week. Why can't you play ____? Because I don't own the radio station.
> 
> Even those who don't ask I've had a group where one takes control of the radio and them crank it up. Funny how even after most of he ride of me turning it down with the steering controls they don't get how it sounded good a minute ago and now it's too low again.


I wish somebody would touch my volume control without permission. I don't even let my kids do that...And I love them.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I do not offer the aux cable for Uber pool or Lyft line rides and I do not allow explicit material, I don't want to hear I suck and lick that.


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

1400 trips, only three aux cord requests. 

last time it was a couple of Indian guys who played something that sounded like cats in heat, screeching and wailing with no discernible melody.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

These riders want to subject you to their very bad taste in music 90% of the time and they blast your speakers I'm lucky I've had mature passengers and I play the Jazz or Chill station on Xm and they like it . The AUX cord what a joke youre a drive not a cruise ship host


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

NOLA-Uber said:


> NO AUX CORD FOR YOU!!!!!!


NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!!!! COME BACK, 1 YEAR.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

or4cl3 said:


> Exactly, my car, my music. Sit back, stfu and let me drive you to your destination. The end.


Lol, that's the attitude I use to have when I was still driving. My car, my music. You don't like it, get the f*ck out and go ride the bus and listen to your crappy music on your headphones.


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

MrA said:


> They're should be a way to charge for extras, like aux cords, gum, water, luggage hauling.


Yup, Nickel and dime them just like the airlines do.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Uber tells riders that we are their private drivers and that we do not merit a freewill offering. Riders need to know that we are not their private driver and that they are getting into a strangers car. Cheap entitled uber pax are the worst because of uber's lies.

If riders want service they need to go to Lyft, because we will not give riders service. As an IC we are only required to get them home safely and a lot of uber drivers are not even doing that. lol. That is due to the frustration of dealing with these ungrateful pax that do not tip because Uber tells them not to tip us.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I have nuts said:


> Lol, that's the attitude I use to have when I was still driving. My car, my music. You don't like it, get the f*ck out and go ride the bus and listen to your crappy music on your headphones.


Driver picks the music. Shotgun shuts his cake hole. Lol


----------



## Douglas (Apr 20, 2015)

At uberX rates, I don't believe there should be an amenities...bottled water, gum, candy, music choice...if you are making a profit at all on X, it's very small and to pay for these extras out of your pocket is not acceptable.
The reverse goes for black tho...I drive black and have all the amenities, with aux cord, but I'm lucky enough that I don't really get those clients that want to blast the music and listen to vulgar language "rap music" in my car.


----------



## Sueron (Sep 16, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Keep a cord in a tight little knot in center console. Hopefully ,ride will be over before drunk untangles it.


I have both Android and iPhone chords, and water in my car. I thought it might help with a tip.... I was soooooooo wrong.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Sueron said:


> I have both Android and iPhone chords, and water in my car. I thought it might help with a tip.... I was soooooooo wrong.


Lol its okay you have learned better.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> What the hell is wrong with people? Can't they go 5-10 minutes without listening to their music?


And if it was good music, I actually wouldn't mind. But what they almost alway want to play is some hardcore, gangsta rap.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Tell them no.
> I always tell them Uber was supposed to send me one in the welcome kit that I never got.
> Shuts them up quick.


YES!!! THIS!!!


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

*Yam Digger's rule of the aux cord:*

If it's a long ride or a ride with a hefty surge, I'll give it to them.

If it's a short, 5 minute ride, I'll tell them my daughter borrowed it and forgot to put it back.

If the pax are young, black men (a guarantee that it's going to be gangsta rap), I ALWAYS give them the daughter excuse.


----------



## Robert G (Nov 15, 2014)

Oscarthegrouch said:


> I had an idiot pax text me on the way to pick him up to ask if I had an aux cord. The only reason I didn't cancel on his ass was because it was an xl at 2.8 surge.


At a 2.8 surge xl you should have stopped and bought one. Lol


----------



## Chuck Morris (Oct 15, 2015)

If they want my Aux chord, I charge them


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

"No" seems to work. No mints, no water, no gum supplied. No food or drink in the car, unless it is 75 mile ride... then I will offer to stop off at a convenience store so they can get bottled water and a snack. Want to stop at a fast-food place on the way home? Sure, but you go inside to order while I keep the clock running, and then it goes in the trunk in a box I have just for that.

As for my music... 

If a fairly nice adult PAX does not like my music, which is alt-rock, alt-mountain, and played low, I will happily turn it off... 

If it is some entitled kid, or someone snotty, I switch to South Carolina Public Radio, and let them experience Brahms or All Things Considered. And turn it up to hear it better. 

PAX are renting my time and my knowledge of seven counties... nothing else.


----------



## LegaLoli (Aug 4, 2016)

I gave the aux cord once, the guy kept trying to max my audio system and I kept having to turn it down, I am not playing my radio on max at 3 in the moring....some people.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

bluetrainwreck said:


> Nothing wrong with letting people play their music. So what if its a short ride and they don't tip? You're a winner.


If that works for you, well I guess you are a winner!


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

My music gets Shazam'd constantly by SF youths (20-40 year old). They never tip when they steal, I mean Shazam, my songs. I have a "cool" playlist LOL. If it's not Drake or Major Laser they ain't heard it. "Who's Beck?" after hearing "Wow" for the first time. Had to take that out of the playlist because they are now using it for Acura commercials 

If surge is high I will let them control music. Otherwise, buzz off.

Story: Kid orders a pool in Outer Sunset, a block outside of Boost zone. Pick him up. He fixates on my dash cam. "It's for everyone's safety," I explain. "Does Uber make you have one?" "Yes."

Awkward pause, and then he says, "interesting."

"You mind if I play my music?" (For a 4-minute pool drop)

"Yes, I do."

Silent ride. What a punk.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

4 minute ride, let them get half a song in


----------



## uberwerx (Dec 7, 2015)

KenM66 said:


> I don't keep an auxiliary cord because I have blutooth, and I also don't really care to have a bunch of people blasting their music in my car. People start to complain that I don't have an aux cord, so I offer to turn on a station that they would like. One guy even asked if I program his phone to my blutooth when he only had a 7 minute ride. What the hell is wrong with people? Can't they go 5-10 minutes without listening to their music?


Yup, my car doesn't have and aux cord and I don't run blue tooth even for the hands free phone. WAY TOO confusing for the passengers when I call them and they hear me through the speaker phone. Sorry no Aux and I don't use the blue tooth while I drive for Über. Not enough time and too much hassle to get their phone accepted by my car. My music only or no music!

Besides, I play "Kewl" music... no really, "Toubab Krewe". Make a pandora channel with this name and it will play some great stuff with NO singers, even some Beastie Boys instrumentals & everyone seems to like it. Many pax will ask what it is? "It's Beastie Boys" whaaaat?


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> Want to stop at a fast-food place on the way home? Sure, but you go inside to order while I keep the clock running, and then it goes in the trunk in a box I have just for that.


 Do you have some kind of zipper bag in the trunk? I hate it when they bring the Mc Donald's in to the car.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Stan07 said:


> Do you have some kind of zipper bag in the trunk? I hate it when they bring the Mc Donald's in to the car.


It's a small pasteboard box, and I throw a towel over it.


----------



## uberwerx (Dec 7, 2015)

AllanJ said:


> It's a small pasteboard box, and I throw a towel over it.


Naw, usually a short ride after the drive-through is ok, so I say out loud "sneaking a fry or two is ok as long as you don't eat the burger or nachos in my car and don't wipe your hands on my seats. Laugh inserted here. Then I hand them some extra paper towels. Most people are good about it and I check afterwards.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberdude1267 said:


> Got it, you're right.
> But I will pass them the cord at least and grin and bear it if I don't like their music. I'm one of those anal about my rating (currently 5.0 but only 25 - 35 trips thus far).


Hahaha. Are you gonna come on here and whine when your 5 star cherry is burst?

Seriously, that few trips and you are telling folks here what to do?

If you want to be nice as pie for the first 50 rides or so to build up that cushion of 5 stars, I get it. But after 500 rides not letting them play their Godawful music doesn't affect your rating enough to matter.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

stuber said:


> No audio for passengers, unless I'm taking them on a 50+ mile road trip. Or, if they specifically ask for music . In that case, I have xm. Which station would like? That satisfies the over 40 crowd. If they want Pandora or Spotify I give em an aux cord. But honestly, if they're that dialed in and need constant music, then they usually have ear buds.
> 
> How can you guys stand these Uber nitwits? The must-have-my-own-crappy-music types are either completely antisocial, or, they cannot be left alone with their own thoughts and must have tunes. You're driving people for short 10 minute trips most of the time.
> 
> Just tell them sit quietly and look out the window.


I wish I had the balls to put up a sign saying how I really feel:

"STFU and don't touch anything"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tradedate said:


> I wish somebody would touch my volume control without permission. I don't even let my kids do that...And I love them.


We should suggest to all auto manufacturers that they put a volume lock on all cars. That way drivers don't have to keep turning it down from the steering wheel and can just lock it at the appropriate volume where only the driver can adjust it.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I say "what's an Aux cord?" Then silence.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Ringo said:


> I say "what's an Aux cord?" Then silence.


"I can barely work the turn signal, haven't gotten to serving technology to entitled little punks yet."


----------



## think (Oct 3, 2016)

YOU PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND. I *NEEEED* 1.9 MINUTES OF S****Y E.D.M. AND 46 SECONDS OF THAT BIEBER SONG 

I NEED IT


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> On both lyft & uber, I've never been tipped by an aux cord requester.


The most demanding pax never tip! They think everyone owes them!


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> Just get a $2 6' aux cord and let them use it already. You still have the volume control.


As you can see alot of these whiney petty ass drivers have no business working in the public transportation industry.....


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Lol ridiculous. I am not going to listen to someone elses crappy music. I simply tell passengers I have had a long day so we are going to listen to the radio.
> 
> Are you one of those mints bottled water and aux cord drivers? Sad...
> 
> The idea of bluetooth is you program your phone only once and then do not need to program it or plug it in again. No wires. Everytime you get in your car you can play music from your phone. Easy


I'm a mints guys, and a 4.9 guy who have plenty of pax call me directly and that's the reason I make $200 a day with no surge......


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

NC252 said:


> I'm a mints guys, and a 4.9 guy who have plenty of pax call me directly and that's the reason I make $200 a day with no surge......


Sure you are pal, LOL


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

NC252 said:


> As you can see alot of these whiney petty ass drivers have no business working in the public transportation industry.....


Uber is public transportation? Subsidized by who? The federal government? Lol uber is private transportation thats why some of us dont let the pax walk all over us like you do


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

NC252 said:


> I'm a mints guys, and a 4.9 guy who have plenty of pax call me directly and that's the reason I make $200 a day with no surge......


In Greensboro? I'm sure you can crack $200 on a very good 18-hour day, but there's no chance in a million you do it daily.

But I digress.

The interesting difference between drivers in America and in the Middle East and India is that in America, drivers want to get you from point A to point B. In the Middle East and India, however, it becomes an experience. Mints, boiled sweets, lots of water (sometimes even unopened!). Kleenex within easy reach, a little compass that always points towards Mecca, and a chatty driver always happy to play your favorites ("I got Dylan, I got Beatles, I got Celine Dion, I got everybody good") while the air conditioner regurgitates some obnoxious car sweetener.

I digress again..

Encouraging PAX to call you directly is illegal in North Carolina if you are not licensed "for hire", and I am betting your insurance company would be interested, too.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> In Greensboro? I'm sure you can crack $200 on a very good 18-hour day, but there's no chance in a million you do it daily.
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> ...


There you go with your bullshit....who said I " encourage " pax to call me.....they "ask" can they call me....because other Uber drivers are uptight a holes who don't have mints nor auxiliary cords.....BTW I'm in Charlotte working 8 hr days.....


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Uber is public transportation? Subsidized by who? The federal government? Lol uber is private transportation thats why some of us dont let the pax walk all over us like you do


The public uses it ....right....all you socially awkward losers make bad for us well rounded drivers.....then again y'all actually makes it good for us....


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> In Greensboro? I'm sure you can crack $200 on a very good 18-hour day, but there's no chance in a million you do it daily.
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> ...


that's nearly $20hr for sitting on my ass handing out mints...and plugging in aux cords.....


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Which is what the rest of us make on good days... it isn't a challenge to make that, other than bad luck.

And we don't hand out mints and pretend we are a nightclub.

Signed--- socially awkward loser.

(Oh, and if you could fit learning English into your busy schedule, I would encourage a class or two.)


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

NC252 said:


> that's nearly $20hr for sitting on my ass handing out mints...and plugging in aux cords.....


My job is to transport riders safely and efficiently. I'm courteous and have no problem chatting with my passengers it's one of the things I enjoy about the job. That being said I'm not here to entertain, feed and cater to their every need! Should a passenger request to listen to the news or a particular station no problem. They just need to be polite and ask but they're not getting the aux cord so they can play parts of their favorite songs it's irritating and juvenile! I'm not driving a party bus! I don't even blame the spoiled little shits for the way they act. I blame their parents for not taking a belt to them and teaching them basic manners and how to respect others.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> I don't get it. Is there an incompatibility between having an auxiliary cord and using Bluetooth?


Bluetooth just takes time to set up blah blah blah


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

75drive said:


> My job is to transport riders safely and efficiently. I'm courteous and have no problem chatting with my passengers it's one of the things I enjoy about the job. That being said I'm not here to entertain, feed and cater to their every need! Should a passenger request to listen to the news or a particular station no problem. They just need to be polite and ask but they're not getting the aux cord so they can play parts of their favorite songs it's irritating and juvenile! I'm not driving a party bus! I don't even blame the spoiled little shits for the way they act. I blame their parents for not taking a belt to them and teaching them basic manners and how to respect others.


Back in my cabbie days taxis didn't even have radios and we had to listen to the two-way radio chatter all throughout. Kids today are so spoiled


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> Bluetooth just takes time to set up blah blah blah


My Bluetooth won't set up if the car is moving, so they're just SOL on that one.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

NC252 said:


> The public uses it ....right....all you socially awkward losers make bad for us well rounded drivers.....then again y'all actually makes it good for us....


The public uses wal mart, doesnt make it any less of a private company. Good thing you drive, not sure you would make money in any other field.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> The public uses wal mart, doesnt make it any less of a private company. Good thing you drive, not sure you would make money in any other field.


People with social disorders.... Shouldn't be working with customers, be it Wal Mart or Uber,... Sorry if that touched a nerve.... But it's still the truth.....


----------



## Lladnarg (Sep 27, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> I don't keep an auxiliary cord because I have blutooth, and I also don't really care to have a bunch of people blasting their music in my car. People start to complain that I don't have an aux cord, so I offer to turn on a station that they would like. One guy even asked if I program his phone to my blutooth when he only had a 7 minute ride. What the hell is wrong with people? Can't they go 5-10 minutes without listening to their music?


Uber gave me an AUX cord so I let them use it, my Bluetooth won't let me connect to new devices while my transmission is not in Park...I actually get to hear new music and like it sometimes...but there's nothing worse than the white kids playing "***** rap/hop" as they call it!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

NC252 said:


> People with social disorders.... Shouldn't be working with customers, be it Wal Mart or Uber,... Sorry if that touched a nerve.... But it's still the truth.....


You drive Uber full time in a market paying 75 cents a mile, you looking down on other people is ironic LOL


----------



## Sickofhumams (Sep 11, 2016)

I actually told a group of 3 scumbag teenagers that paying me $5 for them all to be in my car for 20 minutes isnt enuf to control my music


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Just say "No."

Not "No, but..."
Not "No, because.."
Not "No, and..."


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> You drive Uber full time in a market paying 75 cents a mile, you looking down on other people is ironic LOL


I bet when a pretty girl get in the car you start stuttering and your palms get all sweaty.... Lol....LLLOSER!!!! I Drive for Uber about once every two weeks.... So please try again.....


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

NC252 said:


> I bet when a pretty girl get in the car you start stuttering and your palms get all sweaty.... Lol....LLLOSER!!!! I Drive for Uber about once every two weeks.... So please try again.....


What illiterate scum.


----------



## NC252 (Jan 8, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> Which is what the rest of us make on good days... it isn't a challenge to make that, other than bad luck.
> 
> And we don't hand out mints and pretend we are a nightclub.
> 
> ...


We're independent contractors ie business owners.... Run your business however you want, and I'll do the same.....case closed....


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

NC252 said:


> I bet when a pretty girl get in the car you start stuttering and your palms get all sweaty.... Lol....LLLOSER!!!! I Drive for Uber about once every two weeks.... So please try again.....


Yawn, you are a sad troll


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

It's rare that I get a AUX cord request, but it does happen. If it's during the week and I'm in my car driving X, the answer is no. The aux port is in the console and it's a PITA to get to. On the weekends when I'm driving XL and Select in my Suburban, I'm a little more willing to give up music control. The AUX port in the Suburban has problems. You have to hold the cord a certain way for it to register. I need to pull the radio out and re-solder a joint in the jack. I made a guy sit and hold it for 20 minutes Saturday night because he wanted to blast his Kanye... Whatever.. It's a Select ride, I don't mind.

When I don't get requests for AUX cords, I'm usually on one of a few SiriusXM channels.. Usually it's XM33 1st Wave (80's new wave music), but sometimes it's ALT Nation, 80's on 8 or 90's on 9. If I'm driving on Sunday, my go to station is 71 Siriusly Sinatra. I've never had a complaint about the Sinatra channel.. I've also switched to the EDM channels when I'm picking up from some of the EDM festivals and shows that go on.

I like or can at least stand almost any music for 10 minutes at a time. An hour of country music, I may drive off a cliff though...


----------



## TheNoobinator (Sep 3, 2016)

Whoever asks me for aux cord on a 10 minute or less ride . 1 star for you !!

I don't have aux cord only blue tooth . And if you want to use Bluetooth I have to pull over because it won't setup while car is moving , so your choice.


----------



## UberRazor (Oct 20, 2016)

Aux cord + no talking = WIN


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Whatever entitlements Uber plants into the minds of these $3.00 minimum fare Rider's,I ALWAYS TWIST BACK ONTO UBER.
> it's the least I can do.


I still get drunk (paranoid) people upset that Uber has _"taken over my cars backup camera display"_ with the digital marketing slideshow.







Funny what people get upset about, but miss *TIP YOUR DRIVER* ever 3rd slide


tohunt4me said:


> Tell them no.
> I always tell them Uber was supposed to send me one in the welcome kit that I never got.
> Shuts them up quick.


I tell them, my car is too old for that, USB ports are for charging only. Dual ports front and back, 4 total. I want to install a Qualcomm 3.0 dual port charger in the front, but it's $35 + labor and I'm not unhappy with the dual 2.4amp in the front enough for that investment _yet_. My 2.1 & 1.0 is embarrassing in the rear. I don't think the 1.0amp works on any modern power hungry phones, but its good enough for my kids and the PAX


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

I find it amusing that the people I drive for an hour and over, never ask to use the "aux" cable or the Blue tooth. Yet the clowns on a 4 minute ride often do...... go figure.


----------



## Socialdisorder (Dec 8, 2015)

Haha one could have fun with this......give them what they ask for, just forget to mention it's not hooked up to anything.


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't mind people using aux. Mostly people going to a party in a good mood. Totally ok with me.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

Uberdude1267 said:


> Got it, you're right.
> But I will pass them the cord at least and grin and bear it if I don't like their music. I'm one of those anal about my rating (currently 5.0 but only 25 - 35 trips thus far).


I cared about my ratting for the first 100 trips. (I had a 4.9l
After that i put up a tipping sign and stopped carring about ratings all together
1 week after tips sign 4.1
2nd week 4.5
3rd week 4.7
4th 4.75


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

The first request I got for an AUX cord (2 years ago) I had no idea what the pax was asking for. <sigh> I'm an older guy - and knew full well what an Auxiliary cord is - but had never heard it called an "aux" cord. To me it sounded like they were asking for an "OX" cord. hehe.
My UberX car is a 2005 - lacking an auxiliary input. That pax just couldn't believe the radio didn't have an aux input.

My UberXL has a decent stereo with both Bluethooth and and aux input... but I got tired of messing with the cords - and I never take the time to switch the input to BT and pair their device... I don't earn enough on rides to waste my time with such things. But I could tell that was also causing my rating to take a hit. On the rare occasion when I accommodate a pax by providing them with the aux cord, they then annoy the crap out of me by playing 20 seconds of a song and then changing to another one, one right after another. These people have ZERO attention span. It makes me want to take their phone from them and toss it out the window.

<_warning: this is going to sound like an AD for the Amazon Echo Dot - but it's not_>​
I stumbled onto a solution when I set up my car audio to do what I wanted. I wasn't happy with the local radio reception... and I also wanted the ability to listen to CNN on TuneIn Radio via WiFi. I bought an Amazon Echo 'DOT' (the small version of the Amazon Echo that has an audio output and BT) and I run that off the WiFi hotspot of one of my phones that has an unlimited data plan. Now, I can get in the car and just say "Alexa, play CNN on Tune-In".

The benefit is that now when a pax gets in my car, the audio is all voice activated:
"Alexa - Tune In 90.3 WCPN"
"Alexa - what's the status of United flight 264 to LA?"
"Alexa - what's the weather for tonight"
"Alexa - tell me a joke"
"Alexa - play today's top hits on Pandoa"
"Alexa - play Kanye West Gold Digger"
"Alex - play Beatles #1 songs"​and my favorite:
"Alexa - set a timer for 5 minutes" ​
Pax ask for an aux cord and I tell them they don't need one: "just look at your phone and ask Alexa to play something".
They are amazed.






This solution not only ends the '_got an aux cord?_' problem - it's also a lot of fun,
and it makes you look like an Uber driver hero.


----------



## GigEconomy (Jun 23, 2016)

This is what happens when you don't beat your kids ever, and you let them tare up the dept store. I'll never comprehend the entitlement of these phux.

You want to listen to your music in someone else's car? This is why God invented headphones.


----------



## UberNomad (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't get it, what's the big deal? We are independent contractors so you can run your business any way you want. I chose to be as friendly as possible and if there is something that I can offer a rider then I have no problem with that. I happen to have an aux cord so I would have no problem with them using it. But if I didn't and got a lot of request for one, I'd go grab one for $5 just to keep in the center console. 

You all realize that any supplies or whatever you use for as an Independent Contractor/Uber driver job is a tax write off, save all receipts and keep track of miles. It's your business be as helpful as you want, or not.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

UberNomad said:


> I don't get it, what's the big deal? We are independent contractors so you can run your business any way you want. I chose to be as friendly as possible and if there is something that I can offer a rider then I have no problem with that. I happen to have an aux cord so I would have no problem with them using it. But if I didn't and got a lot of request for one, I'd go grab one for $5 just to keep in the center console.
> 
> You all realize that any supplies or whatever you use for as an Independent Contractor/Uber driver job is a tax write off, save all receipts and keep track of miles. It's your business be as helpful as you want, or not.


It has more to do with listening to bad music than the trouble of getting a cord


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> It has more to do with listening to bad music than the trouble of getting a cord


For me, it has more to with the hassle and distraction.
Now, on a 3.x surge on an XL or SELECT ride - no problem - I'm happy to pull the car over to the side of the road, hand them the aux cord, change the input selection on the receiver, etc... all at $1-$2/min.


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

Iphone7 does not have the traditional audio jack, so make sure you have the proper adapter with you so they can plug in your aux cord into their lightning port

http://www.apple.com/shop/product/MMX62AM/A/lightning-to-35-mm-headphone-jack-adapter


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

The PAX has to pay you one way or the other. After 400 500 800 trips, your rating is not going to change one way or the other. So why are you bending over for a $5 tip you probably won't get?

And it is not about the AUX cord plug in... it is about the music. My car, my music. Don't like it? I am fine with that, and will cut it off. Want your music? Drive your own car.

Sheesh, so simple


----------



## Gordiano (Sep 20, 2016)

^

Amen AllanJ.


----------



## JeyPea (Oct 25, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> I don't keep an auxiliary cord because I have blutooth, and I also don't really care to have a bunch of people blasting their music in my car. People start to complain that I don't have an aux cord, so I offer to turn on a station that they would like. One guy even asked if I program his phone to my blutooth when he only had a 7 minute ride. What the hell is wrong with people? Can't they go 5-10 minutes without listening to their music?


Made similar experience and far beyond that. I have people like this on a regular basis or at least once a week. They try to force a conversation and it starts always the same, with same questions: what is your name, how long have you been doing UBER, do you have an auxiliary cord, or even are you happy with the company. Who would do such a thing, even if you tell them politely that you don't wanna talk and want to focus on traffic&driving, I don't know, but probably some one who wants to test out your patience, or customer skills. Who might that be...?


----------



## GigEconomy (Jun 23, 2016)

Uber replacing tipping with stars has really encouraged shiddy behavior from PAX. It lowers the quality of life for all drivers when you let these spoiled kids act tyrannically in our vehicles.


----------



## JaniceCT (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't be such a baby. Let them play their music. You might discover some new music


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JaniceCT said:


> Don't be such a baby. Let them play their music. You might discover some new music


Nah, they can discover new music listening to my music. You can let them play it in your car. I dont get complaints about my radio.


----------



## SushiGirl (Aug 28, 2016)

I had 4 drunk teen girls from a very rich area get in my car this weekend. The first thing they said was " can I use your aux cord?" I thought "dear Lord, NO!" These girls were already loud and rowdy, I could totally imagine what it would have been like if they blasted their music too!! 

Nope! No Aux cord....still waiting for it in my welcome packet at well.


----------



## Geezeeduzit (Oct 26, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> I don't keep an auxiliary cord because I have blutooth, and I also don't really care to have a bunch of people blasting their music in my car. People start to complain that I don't have an aux cord, so I offer to turn on a station that they would like. One guy even asked if I program his phone to my blutooth when he only had a 7 minute ride. What the hell is wrong with people? Can't they go 5-10 minutes without listening to their music?


Wow your customer service skills are seriously lacking. Keep an aux chord in your car and make your customers happy


----------



## Om3ga7 (Oct 10, 2016)

If the trip is less than 10 miles / 15 minutes, No Aux cord for you.

I did have one drunk joker try to impress his lady friend with a tune in the backseat and cranked the volume way too loud on a 18 minute run on the highway ... I asked him twice to turn down the volume on his device a little bit. He kept saying WUUT?!! - Third time I changed back to my BT connection and yanked the plug out of the AUX jack... the girl in the back chuckled a bit obviously when i respond to the guy ... "that's what." and the trip was peaceful after that. 

Ironically the tune he was trying to jam to was .... Lil Jon and DJ Snake, turn down for what.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Whatever entitlements Uber plants into the minds of these $3.00 minimum fare Rider's,I ALWAYS TWIST BACK ONTO UBER.
> it's the least I can do.


So true. This nonsense of supplying phone chargers, candy, cookies, condoms and lube has gone too damn far. This crap should never been allowed to have its head in this..... and any driver that supplies these things to riders are contributing to the problem. It is rideshare, not a $200 an hour limo service. Riders get a safe, quiet, comfortable ride. Nothing more.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> 70-80% less than a cab = no perks.


YES, SOMEONE THAT GETS IT!!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

I encourage my riders to listen to their music. I control the volume. The biggest complaint I get from riders is that they can't request me.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

KenM66 said:


> I don't keep an auxiliary cord because I have blutooth, and I also don't really care to have a bunch of people blasting their music in my car. People start to complain that I don't have an aux cord, so I offer to turn on a station that they would like. One guy even asked if I program his phone to my blutooth when he only had a 7 minute ride. What the hell is wrong with people? Can't they go 5-10 minutes without listening to their music?


In the 2.5 years I drove for Uber, I had one request to use the Aux cable and as it was a 1 hour ride I let them have it, they played classical music all the way, which was fine by me. I bought candy and gum and kept itt in a zip lock bag in the rear seat pocket, I threw most of it out when it got stale and did not replace it. I don't have room in the back of a Toyota Corrola for a cooler for water so I never bothered from day one, again, no requests or complaints! I maintained a 4.8 rating for most of my time with a safe comfortable ride and conversation when appropriate. However, it did take 2.5 years for me to come to my senses and quit and I count myself lucky that I had no incidents that would have caused me to lose my personal insurance coverage. North Carolina has no hybrid or Uber friendly insurance coverage. Once Uber has all self driving cars, which will not be that far off, then all "drivers" will be paid minimum wage for babysitting a vehicle that does most of the work.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> So true. This nonsense of supplying phone chargers, candy, cookies, condoms and lube has gone too damn far. This crap should never been allowed to have its head in this..... and any driver that supplies these things to riders are contributing to the problem. It is rideshare, not a $200 an hour limo service. Riders get a safe, quiet, comfortable ride. Nothing more.


Bro I went inside a men's restroom in Stella's and saw a guy sitting in there in front if mirror and he works there and he stock liked clones mouth wash mints and everything. I am about to get a holder that will hold alot of stuff like that so people can be like wow. That guy had a basket full of $50 and $20 tips.


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Bro I went inside a men's restroom in Stella's and saw a guy sitting in there in front if mirror and he works there and he stock liked clones mouth wash mints and everything. I am about to get a holder that will hold alot of stuff like that so people can be like wow. That guy had a basket full of $50 and $20 tips.


Right!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

GalinMcMahon said:


> I encourage my riders to listen to their music. I control the volume. The biggest complaint I get from riders is that they can't request me.


Here's the thing.....

It's not that I don't mind listening to other people's music. It's that I can't.

My vehicle was the last year of that model and trim level that did not come with an AUX port. No Bluetooth. Nothing. There is no way to jack in your music with any of the equipment I have. And at 70% less than a taxi, I'm not going out to buy anything special to do so.

Until I replace my car, that's how it is.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Bro I went inside a men's restroom in Stella's and saw a guy sitting in there in front if mirror and he works there and he stock liked clones mouth wash mints and everything. That guy had a basket full of $50 and $20 tips.


No he didn't -- oldest trick in the book if you have traveled in the Far East and Middle East. Like every bathroom attendent, like every busker, they "seed" the tipjar to make you feel guilty or at least obligated.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

AllanJ said:


> No he didn't -- oldest trick in the book if you have traveled in the Far East and Middle East. Like every bathroom attendent, like every busker, they "seed" the tipjar to make you feel guilty or at least obligated.


I used the stuff without ripping him and he was prolly not happy I didn't throw cash in basket, but my Uber customers never carried cash so why should I was my excuse.


----------

